
Boulder, Colo., Most Popular City for Tech Startups - davidw
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/08/14/boulder-colo-most-popular-city-for-tech-startups-study-says/?mod=WSJBlog
======
davidw
Seems pretty suspect to me, but interesting, in any event.

